# Ashtabula Ice Fishing Reports



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, I walked on the shoreline ice of northern Lake Ashtabula this weekend when helping my buddy drag his deer to a driving access area. The ice supported three of us, and a 175 pound deer, so it looks like the cold weather has gotten a good start on ice season.

The water is still open from about 1/2 mile up from Baldhill Dam down to the dam itself, however, so be careful. The water near Sibley is frozen straight up to the bridge...an odditty even on cold years!

Has anyone drilled any holes in the bays, or other areas of the lake? More importantly, has anyone dangled a line through the ice yet?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Heavy whitecaps on the south end this evening.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Fishing has been as slow as I can remember for a long time the past month.I'll blame it on the weather.We've been shallow, deep, early and late and nothing too exciting.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Fished at sundstroms sunday 3:45 until 5:45 with simonson. He caught two small eyes and a small crappie. The fish were caught in 26 feet.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Fished late sunday afternoon with Simonson at Sundstroms. We setup on some old trees in the channel and never had a bite. 
Some other reports would be nice!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Gave up fishing ol' ashtray long ago. Every great once in a while you'll do good, but too slow for me.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Has anyone been out fishing? I was thinking about going out this weekend.


----------

